# Speakers for my dad... H-Audio goodness included



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

I owe my sickness for anything HiFi to my dad.. I spent years sitting by his side listening to the greats on vinyl during my preteen to late teenage years.

I figure it was time to show him my appreciation.. Plus we haven't worked on a project together for years...

The top, which has allot of shaping and texturing still, will be painted a drab metallic green to match his furniture in the living room. The stand will be wraped in a walnut and staind dark to match his entertainment center.

the top enclosure will house both the 4 inch full range "Trinity" and the 6.5 midbass "Ebony". To give the Ebony driver the needed airspace, I am making the stand apart of the enclosure as well... I made the inside of the stand as random as I could make it to break up any standing waves.














































now I am ready for some routering to make the stand perfect, then off to speaker baffles and some shaping to add a more 3d look to the top enclosure along with the stand.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool man. I'm sure your dad is pumped. Are you guys doing this together, or are you building this for him?

Just curious about how you came up with the dimensions and the airspace? Seems like a lot of caverns in there. 

ie: simple box is easy to calculate airspace before hand. With the extra displacement, just curious how you went about this build and design. 

- Erin


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

Beautiful...no parrallel surfaces!

What components is he going to use?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

I will do all the major routering stuff at my house and then bring it over to do fiberglass stuff at his house...

to be honest.. I did an average over a given size then added a few layers for good measures.. it will get me very close.. but whatever enclosure size issues should be outweighed by the design... 



bikinpunk said:


> Cool man. I'm sure your dad is pumped. Are you guys doing this together, or are you building this for him?
> 
> Just curious about how you came up with the dimensions and the airspace? Seems like a lot of caverns in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

thanks dude... you should see my other creations... 

H-Audio Trinity and Ebony



f#1man said:


> Beautiful...no parrallel surfaces!
> 
> What components is he going to use?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Just beautiful Randy


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Subscribed. Where's my pop corn and Coke?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

if any of you facebook... search for Sounds by Design... I have a few other projects going on as well


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

the other hated guy said:


> if any of you facebook...


That sounds greek to me. 










Wait, what? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I couldnt find ya on facebook, you got a link?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/pages/Sounds-By-Design[/url


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

facebook says page not found for me, I copied from www to design


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Great work mate!

Couldn't find you on FACEBOOK either.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, Randy you are a mad man. That stand enclosure is just sick.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Some weekend updates... I didn't get as much as accomplished that I wanted to.. the wifey had to work Saturday.. then honey-do's on Sunday.. but I did manage to squeak out a few hours..

So here is a pic of the high-tech facilities.. LOL... Once a fwe pieces sell, this will be a more professional atmosphere.. nothing like grass roots hugh 8)











you can see here that the stands/midbass enclosures are starting to take shape.. 











CHILD LABOR RULES!!!!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

That seems like the perfect job for a little one.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

lol.. she wanted to help Dad... and she wasn't take no for an answer 




unpredictableacts said:


> That seems like the perfect job for a little one.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

looking good sir.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

lordbaccus said:


> why is the inside all malformed ???
> and where is the LINK to the speaker Co. ???
> are the pics you posted a 3way speaker set???
> Info Man !!! i need More Information...



Read. All the info you asked is in the FIRST post, with the exception of the link to the company. That is in the signature of "Here-I-Come".


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

nothing formal yet... website soon to come... but here is what I have...


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sound...s#/pages/Sounds-By-Design/157227755010?ref=ts







lordbaccus said:


> why is the inside all malformed ???
> and where is the LINK to the speaker Co. ???
> are the pics you posted a 3way speaker set???
> Info Man !!! i need More Information...
> ...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice Randy!

How about any progress on the accord?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

more work accomplished this weekend...

Both stands routered, top enclosure bolted in place, you can start to see the overall shape and flow, the spines still have to be created to give a more 3d look.



















Both top enclosures will be bolted to the stands via 4 bolts that you access from inside the box. You can see I have 2 in place just to temporarily so how it works. You can also see that the 6.5 midbass will vent into the stand.










I'm just holding the baffles in place. Both drivers are mechanically aligned. This also will give a more 3D effect once I pull the fleece.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW Randy they are going to be Bad A** can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Randall...phone broke?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

more done today.. still have to do the spine to create a more 3d look along with fiberglassing... but you can start to get a feel on were they are heading


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks really promising. How much time is into those?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

thank you... about 16ish hours



so cal eddie said:


> Looks really promising. How much time is into those?


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

have you condered using thin wood and laminating them for the curves on the base?
you could frame with 1x1s, and make them irregular, then slowly bend the outer skin. seems like you could still get the irregular interior, but with less material used. Could even fiberglass the inside to make sure it was rigid enough

Is it the weight you are going for? Or something else?


Love the build, Home audio is apparently my new interest, and I love the detail you give about this build


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Thank you.. IMO.. if it takes a few more pieces of wood and a little more time so be it... "The Devil is in the details"... to me, this adds more value and there is nothing wrong with over building.. I never think of weight when I build..

take for instance these.. over 200 pounds per and I still have allot to do lol






























savagebee said:


> have you condered using thin wood and laminating them for the curves on the base?
> you could frame with 1x1s, and make them irregular, then slowly bend the outer skin. seems like you could still get the irregular interior, but with less material used. Could even fiberglass the inside to make sure it was rigid enough
> 
> Is it the weight you are going for? Or something else?
> ...


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> Thank you.. IMO.. if it takes a few more pieces of wood and a little more time so be it... "The Devil is in the details"... to me, this adds more value and there is nothing wrong with over building.. I never think of weight when I build..
> 
> take for instance these.. over 200 pounds per and I still have allot to do lol


LOL way to skimp on the MDF.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

thats sex


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

holy cow that looks one of the B&W designs


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

jeebus...... what awesome towers...... both sets... much respect


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Incredible work man! I've been thinking of doing my own loudspeakers for a while now and this has given me the extra motivation I need!
Also, any pics of the S10 (?) in the background? Looks like a nice truck.


----------



## YelLow Rabbit (Aug 24, 2009)

amazing work mang


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

OK... got a little more done yesterday.. everything is made except the base.. I will do that this weekend.. But I will start pulling fleece this week.

What you see here is the spine that will create the overall shape for fiber glassing.. I have rabbited the outside edge to staple the fleece to create the overall shape of the top enclosure.

There will also be side inlays on the top enclosures that will be veneered to match the stands


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

What kind of crossover are you gonna use? Looks good


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How large of a roundover do you have? I would go as large as you can, like 1.5" or so.


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

wow...i would love to hear them...

fantastic work...


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

keithace said:


> wow...i would love to hear them...
> 
> fantastic work...


thank you!!!!


A few things added tonight..

the front trim pieces along with additional spines were added. the edge of the trim piece was rabbeted so that I can wrap it with fleece to fiberglass... more to come!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

K, I know I'm not the only one wondering...how many sheets of MDF have you used?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

just did some recounting...I have a little less then 3 pieces of 3/4, 1 piece of 1/2 , and 1 piece of 1 inch


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> What kind of crossover are you gonna use? Looks good


Good question.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow Randy, just Wow, every time I see them that just look better and better. These towers are going to be Bad A**. I can't wait to see the finish product and your and your dads thoughts and the sound.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

A few more things I can scratch off the check list..

The side inlays are done... these are the last pieces of the puzzle before I start stretching fleece to fiberglass.. These will be veneered the same as the stands.. and puts the total side wall thickness to 2 1/2 inches..


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

OK... I got fleece stretched on one of the speakers.. you can finally get an idea of the overall shape. After I get the other one tackled, I then will start to fiberglass. All that you see in gray fleece will be painted.. the sides will have a flushed veneered inlay and the stands/enclosures will be veneered to match..

HOPE YOU LIKE!!!!!!!


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

nice shaping!

This should look very nice


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

can't wait to see them finished.....very nice


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

The second one is wrapped with fleece. Next is to make the bases for both... then off to Fiberglassing..


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

You know I love them bro.....!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice build!! Love the curves!

It's yust...when you look them from the sides, it looks like an old camera or projector


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

good call...

I need to have the fleece pulled that way, so when I build up with fiberglass/duraglass it ends up being flush and creates a very smooth and round transition





J-dls said:


> Very nice build!! Love the curves!
> 
> It's yust...when you look them from the sides, it looks like an old camera or projector


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, nice really nice Randy.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

ok, worked on the stands today.. and I have fleece pulled on one of them. I will make the transistion from stand to base better once I smooth out the stand and veneer it before I bridge the gap between the two to create a tight fit...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Pure sweetness sir, pure sweetness. I can't wait to see these glassed upped.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Got a little work done today.. 1 of them is entirely fiberlassed.. 3 layers of mat along with fiberglass repair paste to build up the transitions.. 

I did a brief once over with the angle grinder to knock down some high spots and rough areas and will start to shape it once I get the other one glassed... 

Then duraglass.. spot putty.. then 2K fill primer..

DAMN THESE THINGS WEIGH A METRIC TON!!!!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

you are really talented my friend just blows me away


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

a metric tonne is alot of tonne too! 


TOO NICE!! LORV THIS.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

These enclosures are ****ing tits.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

thanks guys.... more to come!!!!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Funkster (Oct 30, 2007)

I am kind of bummed I just now saw this thread. Beautiful build so far.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Funkster said:


> I am kind of bummed I just now saw this thread. Beautiful build so far.



I know you...


----------



## Funkster (Oct 30, 2007)

Inferno333 said:


> I know you...


Lies. All of it.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

OK.. so had to take off these past 2 weeks due to some family health issues.. but FINALLY.. I get to work :green:

So, what you see here is them being on the 5 yard line and almost to the point of filling/smoothing in preparation for painting.. As you can see.. fiberglass has been added to make all the transitions better and smoother. Also the side inserts that will be veneered to match the stands were also flushed in with fiberglass and will be removable for veneering.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Pure sweetness sir!!!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

lush...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Eh, all that work and it's not even going in a car?!? Blasphemy!



Jay


----------



## Gilbert (Oct 21, 2009)

Real nice effort, may I ask what is the weight of 1 tower. It looks heavy...


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

I believe he said it was "A Metric ****ton"


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

got some work done last night.. all the fiberfilling is complete on both pieces.. this means all the inlays and baffle contours are done. To me, this is a better solution then using duraglass only to build contours..

I did add duraglass to one of the loudspeakers and they will shape up better than expected..


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

OK, got some sanding done today and some final duraglassing as well.. Monday I'll have them near ready to primer..


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

First class Randy this just gets keeps getting better. Wish my gf stilled lived in St. Louis then I could look forward to a 2 fer.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

thanks man...

well the only good thing out of not having a job now is that I get to work on these.. still have to fill some dips and pin holes.. but I will get to them tomorrow along with fixing the chips I made from prying out the side inserts.. I'll also start working on the stands tomorrow as well


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> thanks man...
> 
> well the only good thing out of not having a job now is that I get to work on these.. still have to fill some dips and pin holes.. but I will get to them tomorrow along with fixing the chips I made from prying out the side inserts.. I'll also start working on the stands tomorrow as well


WOW sir they are looking amazing. You have an email.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

thank you sir.. and I got it and I'll shot you an email tomorrow

Well got allot accomplished today even though it doesn't look like it.. fixed transitions.. dips... peaks..pinholes.. then added some t-nuts and attached the base via 4 1/4 stainless bolts


----------



## CranberryYumYum (Nov 4, 2009)

beautiful work


----------



## ohfourzee (Sep 16, 2009)

Good stuff man


----------



## titan 3 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, crazy build! More pics of the truck please!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

shaping up pretty nice


----------



## SymbolA (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice..


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

So I didn't get allot of time today to work on them.. plus the cold weather is causing dry time to double.. I skim coated the stands just to make sure that the surface is perfect before veneering. Also notice that while skim coating I am also making the front piece sit flush into the stand to give a more custom look..





































here you can see that the side insert that I will also veneer is removed so that I can start cleaning up the seams..



















the side insert..


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

what can you say... but,.. nice. too nice.


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

very nice, maybe you could give b&w a run for their money...lol


----------



## tronik (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow these are some trippy looking speakers. Reminds me of the B&W Nautilus.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

thanks guy.. sound wise they should be better than most if not all current B&W's.. build wise they will be on par with their 800 and up series


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Impressive man, I dig the look. What kind of crossover are you going to do? Active?

I think the 800's are some incredibly built and amazing sounding speakers, personally I love the 801D's. I would agree that this build is up to par with the 800 build quality. 

Amazing work, can't wait to see some more.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

So... we have been on survival mode at the house with half the normal income comming in since the layoff.. so hence why there hasn't been many updates... I did get to work on these the past 2 days.. 1 of them is ready to primer and veneer minus the base and the other is not far behind..

here you can see all the gaps are finalized for the inser that will be veneered



















you can see in the pic the font piece extends down to the stand/midbass enclosure










I showed that pic because you can see that I created a contour so that when I veneer the stand/midbass enclosure it will sink into it creating a more finished look





































The seam from the top enclosure that will be painted and the stand/midbass enclosure has a perfect transition



















starting to look knarly


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW! thats all i can say.............


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

x2!!!! Great work


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jul 30, 2008)

wow! How many hours have you put in this project so far?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

H*ll Ya. Amazing Randy.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> H*ll Ya. Amazing Randy.


X2!!! What he said!!!


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks all...

Did I mention that this would be used as well...


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

The most redonkulous speaker build I have seen in a LONG time! Absolutely zero on the WAF scale. IF they sound as well as the effort put into them, they will be a part of "dad's" system for a REALLY long time!

Absolute artistry; highly respect you and your efforts; Love the build!
Best regards


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks amazing


----------



## Hippo (Feb 12, 2009)

Impressive work!
Any updates on that?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks.. I'll post some up next week.. I have an art gallery showing in a few months that will be displaying a few of my pieces.. so I have some work to do



Hippo said:


> Impressive work!
> Any updates on that?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr. Hated guy, I have been debating on doing the same for my soon to be home theater. I want to build me some home speakers. Do you have link to other builds you have done? Also, are you using internal crossovers? Can you point me to a link to internal crossovers? 

You build is awesome! I never built anything for home but I have done several for the car and I am working on a fiberglass install for my car now....again. I would love to do a project similar to yours. I recently acquired some rage gold for my car install here in Germany(since its not available here). I hope it work out good. I see that you are using duraglas but I think the stuff I am using here will do just fine for that. I hope the rage gold will work out. I will try it for the first time tomorrow on my day off. 

Once again......Great build! You are my idle!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Also, what is this black piece? Is it thin and hard to help with shaping? If so, I have been looking for something like this but I am in Germany and I don't know what its made of.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Laid down some gravy today on 1 of the POP's and will do the other one tomorrow and off to blocking...


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.. I try to go active as much as I can as IMO it's the best way to go as you tune the speaker to the listening environment.. as everybodies environment is different, it just makes since.. 

check out Madisound Speaker Components | Assisting speaker builders for more than 25 years. for crossover help..

I only use rage for small dips or pin holes.. I do most of my filling with either fiberall which is a fiberglass paste or duraglass.. 



BettaJetta said:


> Mr. Hated guy, I have been debating on doing the same for my soon to be home theater. I want to build me some home speakers. Do you have link to other builds you have done? Also, are you using internal crossovers? Can you point me to a link to internal crossovers?
> 
> You build is awesome! I never built anything for home but I have done several for the car and I am working on a fiberglass install for my car now....again. I would love to do a project similar to yours. I recently acquired some rage gold for my car install here in Germany(since its not available here). I hope it work out good. I see that you are using duraglas but I think the stuff I am using here will do just fine for that. I hope the rage gold will work out. I will try it for the first time tomorrow on my day off.
> 
> Once again......Great build! You are my idle!


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

That is called water proof panel board.. all of car interior shops use it.. I use it to create inlays.. 

the inside to that black board is brown.. you can see here that it is used to make the insert shape













BettaJetta said:


> Also, what is this black piece? Is it thin and hard to help with shaping? If so, I have been looking for something like this but I am in Germany and I don't know what its made of.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

this build is stunning!!!!!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Any updates. I wouldl ike to see the finished product!


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

BettaJetta said:


> Any updates. I wouldl ike to see the finished product!


I had to put these on hold for a client build... gotta make money so that I can build fun stuff 

But I did veneer the inserts last night and laid down the first coat of sealer...


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

they looked so funny, but i knew the final product would be amazing. i was ready to see the final look, and its not here


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cruzer said:


> they looked so funny, but i knew the final product would be amazing.


KINDA like the head of "Alien" only different.

Really though, this is pretty cool. I want to try my hand at building some home audio speakers again. That is when I'm done with my 'forever' build on my car...

Nice work!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great work Randy - I'm looking forward to hearing how the H-Audio drivers work out - fantastic choice of drivers!


----------



## dvc (Mar 28, 2009)

those speakers are amazing. once they will be finished, they will look like super duper expensive ones 

sorry I did not read all the posts, but I have a question.

Did you cut those ''layers'' randomly, or made templates for each so they are the same for every speaker. 
What I mean is - how you can be sure that both speaker boxes have the same volume?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Randy , We need some finished pics .. Please


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

YES YES YES! Finished pics!


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

the skills and creativity of a lot of people here is amazing


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, so I know this is a really old thread but, did these ever get finished? This was awesome up until the end but I want to see a finished product damnit!


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

i could swear i saw a completed log on another board of this. heres some of his other stuff:
Current Project "The Narrows" - diyAudio
Another insanely wild build - diyAudio
The Blackmores- A Crazy Lowther build... - diyAudio


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No, not that he told me.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Maybe they did...I forget.

Randy has a new company called Randall K Bespoke Audio Art...has a page on Facebook.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Randall Page for his company for all the guys wanting to see his work. Randy does exceptional work, true art and is a great guy.

http://www.facebook.com/RandallKLifestyle


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm interested in seeing the finished product as well.


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the Facebook link.


----------

